

Vantage Sports - Sports Analytics from the Future - ctangney
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/397447350/vantage-sports-sports-analytics-from-the-future

======
kt9
I've been following these guys for a while and I can definitely say really
cool technology! Backed!

